# Sheldon (once again)



## sempter596 (Jul 24, 2003)

I just spoke to an old friend in Devils Lake. Seems as this Sheldon fellow has found new ways to make a $. Seems that he has hired some native guides on the Spirit Lake Reservation, sold hunts to clients from Texas, Alabama, and other areas. Charged them $2500, that only includes the tribal license, travel and lodging is extra, he paid the guide $750. His profit is $1750 and i heard that he never even met the clients! How does your DNR allow that to happen?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

A fool and his money are soon parted


----------

